# Text aus Chatfenster kopieren



## Gast (28. Okt 2005)

hi, ich würd gern wissen wie ich aus nem java chat fenster den text kopieren kann, is mir wirklich wichtig das zu kopieren mit strg+a oder einfach mitter maus alles makieren ums dann zu kopieren geht nicht.

_[Edit by Beni: einen vernünftigen Titel gewählt]_


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Okt 2005)

Wo soll'n das hinkopiert werden? In ein anderes Nicht-Java-Programm? Oder soll das innerhalb der JVM bleiben?


----------



## Campino (28. Okt 2005)

Ich glaub er hat einfach irgendeinen Client indem das nicht geht...und will daraus z.B. nmach Word kopieren...


----------



## Sky (28. Okt 2005)

Wenn Du wirklich nur'n Client bedienst => Mach einen ScreenShot

Ansonsten: Beschreib mal genauer, worum es geht


----------



## Gast (29. Okt 2005)

ja is halt nen chat wo ich gern den text draus kopiert haben würd, vonmiraus ins not pad oder inne zwischenablage reicht ja auch


----------



## Beni (29. Okt 2005)

Joa, es gibt halt nicht nur ein Java-Chat... vielleicht gibst du mal die URL zu dem Chat oder so...

Wenns ein IRC-Chat ist, kannst du auch mit Programmen wie Trilian, Miranda oder ChatZilla einen Besuch machen, da kann man sicher was kopieren.


----------



## Gast (29. Okt 2005)

ne is kein mirc 
unds währ mir sau peinlich da die url preiszu geben ^^
naja, wat solls
www.knuddels.de oderso xD

wenn jetz einer lacht, schreibts nich, ich wills garnich wissn xD


----------



## Chefkoch (6. Aug 2007)

ICh hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich einem Chatfenster !! Also ich habe ein Forum, und es wird gewünscht,das ich da ein Chatfenster einfüge, welches dauerhaft aktiv ist ! Nur erstes Problem, ich hab keine Ahnung was sowas angeht ! Ich sthe da völlig auf neu Land also ein bisschen Hilfe wäre ganz nett

mfg und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!


----------

